

D3 Interactive Visualization of the US Budget – 1976 through 2013 - SIK
http://www.solomonkahn.com/us_budget

======
astrodust
All this animation seriously detracts from the value of the data collected.
With the way things switch position and color, it's extremely tricky to
compare one year to another, especially when they _disappear_ for a brief
interval.

What needs to happen is one year should shift into another without
disappearing, the size of the boxes should change.

~~~
SIK
if you click on any cell, you can see a graph of how it changes over time.

